

Documentary and discussion on the life and legacy of Aaron Swartz  the roxie sf - jackrice

Hi all -<p>My name is Jack Rice and I&#x27;m here [as an intern] representing the Roxie Theater in San Francisco. We&#x27;re going to be screening a documentary about the life and legacy of Aaron Swartz, titled &quot;The Internet&#x27;s Own Boy&quot; in six-eight weeks. We are looking to put together a panel to follow the screening with a discussion about Aaron Swartz and the free flow of information on the web. I&#x27;d be interested to know who might be best to approach about this&#x2F; if any of you might like to contribute to the conversation (either in person or via Skype.) Suggestions on important threads to consider in the discussion would also be appreciated.<p>Thank you so much!<p>Jack
======
cjbprime
Hi, many of the people at the EFF (eff.org) knew Aaron and work on similar
issues, and performing advocacy is somewhat their job, so I think you should
drop them a line.

